# Crowd-Funding für Todesstern



## >M.Pain (8. Februar 2013)

*Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Letztes Jahr wurde in den USA eine Online Petition gestartet, in der gefordert wurde einen Nachbau des Todessterns aus dem bekannten Spielfilm Star Wars zu realisieren.
Die Begründungen waren: durch den Bau würden Arbeitsplätze entstehen, Weltraumerforschung und um die nationalen Abwehrkräfte zu stärken.
Voraussetzung das die Online Petition angenommen wird, das mindestens 25000 Menschen Unterschreiben.
Studenten der Lehigh University in Pennsylvania haben ausgerechnet wie viel Stahl man für den Bau brauchen würde.
Ich fasse mal kurz zusammen:

-1.080.000.000.000.000 Tonnen Stahl
-Bei der derzeitigen Stahlproduktion von 1,3 Milliarden Tonnen im Jahr weltweit würde es gut 800.000 Jahre dauern bis genug Material vorhanden wäre
-beim heutigen Stahlpreis würde es etwa 852.000.000.000.000.000 US-Dollar kosten (140 km Durchmesser)
Quelle:Online-Petition: US-Regierung soll einen Todesstern bauen | Digital | ZEIT ONLINE

Es kam wie es kommen musste, die Petition konnte genug Stimmen zusammen bekommen und somit war die US Regierung gezwungen über das Thema zu diskutieren.
Es wurde wie nicht anders zu erwarten war abgelehnt mit folgenden Begründungen:

- 850 Billiarden US-Dollar für den Bau sind zu viel und würden das US-Haushaltsdefizit um den Faktor 773.000 vervielfachen
- Die Regierung ist dagegen Planeten zu sprengen 
- Schwachstelle des Todessterns (Anspielung auf die Wartungsluke)
Quelle:Todesstern-Petition: "Die US-Regierung ist dagegen, Planeten zu sprengen" | Digital | ZEIT ONLINE

So jetzt kommt der Interessante Teil. Der Todesstern soll Realität werden und um dies zu ermöglichen wurde ein Kickstarter Projekt ins Leben gerufen.
Die Aktion läuft bis zum 1.April 2013 die 20 Millionen Britische Pfund (c.a 23.2 Millionen Euro) generieren soll. 
Dieses Geld dient nicht dem Bau, sondern um konkrete Pläne zum Bau des Todessterns zu erarbeiten. Sollte das Spendenziel erreicht werden, folgt dann eine weitere Kampagne die Gelder für den eigentlichen Bau generieren soll. Die Summe ist* 543.000.000.000.000.000* Britische Pfund (in Euro 641.744.550.000.000.000,00) 
Möglich wäre dies jedoch nur bei der konsequenten Beschränkung auf Open Source-Hardware und kostenfreie Software.
Quelle:Kickstarter-Kampagne will Todesstern finanzieren - Star Wars - Online - PC-WELT

Wer das ganze unterstützen will, hier bitte: Kickstarter Open Source Death Star by www.gnut.co.uk — Kickstarter

Was soll man dazu sagen? Mir fehlen die Worte alleine wegen der Tatsache das sie schon 213280 Pfund zusammen haben. Wer Unterstützt so einen Schwachsinn


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*



> Was soll man dazu sagen?


Viellicht das : 
•Kickstarter-Kampagne zum Bau des Star-Wars-Todessterns
•USA bauen trotz erfolgreicher Petition keinen Todesstern aus Star Wars


----------



## PEG96 (8. Februar 2013)

So ein Schwachsinn diese Kampagne


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*

Ich habe auch überlegt das zu unterstützen  

Das Ding ist ja sowieso:  Der Mindestwert wird eh nicht erreicht werden, weshalb im Endeffekt niemand wirklich was zahlen muss


----------



## DarkMo (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*

die können doch fordern wie se wollen, aber wie wollen sie das umsetzen? lass es 100 millionen starwars fans geben - das wird scho viel sein ^^ - dann müsste immernoch jeder... jetz gehts gerechne los ^^

millionen hat 6 stellen, billiarden hat 15, wenn ich ned falsch lieg. also 850.(15-6 0en)/100 = 850.000.000.000/100 = 8.500.000.000 -> also 8,5 milliarden? höhö. müsste also jeder 8 einhalb milliarden aufbringen, damit das teil erstma finanzierbar is. und danach brauchense immernoch diese 800.000 jahre zum fördern der rohstoffe ^^ schlauer wärs da doch, die "ausbeutung" des weltalls finanziell zu unterstützen. also schiffe bauen, zu monden und dem asteroiden gürtel schicken und dort die rohstoffe abbauen lassen. damit dann wiederrum kohle verdienen, die rohstoff-produktion ankurben und damit die 800 tausend jahre verkürzen - und nebenher andere etwaiige versorgungsengpässe stopfen ^^

naja, alles in allem einfach unrealistisch.


----------



## Gabbyjay (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*

Also enn das ding erstmal fertig ist, zieh ich auf jeden Fall auf den todesstern um. dann momme ich endlich von der verdammten erde weg.

Ich Finds eigentlich gut dass die leute den ganzen dämlichen nasa-heinis mit ihren langweiligen mars-rovern etc mal zeigen, das man mal etwas cooles bauen will.

Aber warum muss das unbedingt etwas so unsinniges sein?

Warum nicht etwas tatsächlich realisierbares via croudfunding?
Das würde die weltraumforschung n Riesen Stück weiter bringen undman würde es vll noch erleben...


----------



## Lexx (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> zieh ich auf jeden Fall auf den todesstern um. dann momme ich endlich von der verdammten erde weg.


 Ich auch, wir teilen uns die Kosten des Shuttles.. /Space 2063?)
Wobei.. ich denke nicht, dass ich mir die Miete eines "Kammerls" dort 
leisten wöllte/könnte.. müsste wohl in den Trooper-Dienst eintreten.. 

Aber ja, "Unkraut" jäten  (um nicht zu sagen, unsere Kultur, Freiheit und 
Lebenseinstellung zu verteidigen) hat mir immer schon spass gemacht..


----------



## facehugger (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*

Also ich sammel schonmal Kohle für ne bessere Wartungsluke

Gruß


----------



## lunar19 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*

Haha ist das geil  Was passiert eigentlich mit dem Geld, wenn alle Petitionen scheitern? Wird das zurück überwiesen oder bleibt das dann beim Starter?


----------



## sensit1ve_ (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*

*„Beeindruckend, höchst beeindruckend!“

*_- Darth Vader_*


*


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*

What has been said, has been said!


----------



## EnergyCross (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*

Er: "Schatz, ich will mal wieder in den Urlaub"
Sie: "Wohin magst du denn?"
Er: *denkt kurz nach* "Hmm... auf den Todesstern!"

Alleine diese Konversation wärs mir wert 


Dennoch glaube ich nicht, dass der Todesstern jemals realisiert wird...


----------



## facehugger (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*



EnergyCross schrieb:


> Er: "Schatz, ich will mal wieder in den Urlaub"
> Sie: "Wohin magst du denn?"
> Er: *denkt kurz nach* "Hmm... auf den Todesstern!"
> 
> ...


Hast du dir mal die Kosten angesehn, no Way Yoda würde sagen: "Vergessen ihr müsst, diese Torheit sofort"

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*



facehugger schrieb:


> Also ich sammel schonmal Kohle für ne bessere Wartungsluke
> 
> Gruß


 
Ich verstehe nicht wieso die Wartungsluke außen angebracht ist.  Sinnvoller ist es doch den Todesstern komplett von Innen warten zu können.


----------



## facehugger (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wieso die Wartungsluke außen angebracht ist.  Sinnvoller ist es doch den Todesstern komplett von Innen warten zu können.


Du kannst deinen Verbesserungsvorschlag ja an die Ingenieure weiterleiten. Wenn sich dieser durchsetzt, bist du einer der ersten Bewohner mit lebenslangem Wohnrecht und als Bonus schrubbt dir C-3PO einmal die Woche den Arsch

Gruß


----------



## MG42 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*

Ne schlecht ernst gemeinte Aktion.
Lieber gegen Patente in der Medizin, ein Initiative zur Förderung des gesunden Menschenverstands...


----------



## keinnick (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*

Manche Leute kommen auf Ideen... was will man mit nem Todesstern?!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*



keinnick schrieb:


> Manche Leute kommen auf Ideen... was will man mit nem Todesstern?!


 
Wie wärs denn mit Urlaub im All machen ?


----------



## netheral (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*

"Dunkel die andere Seite ist..."
--> "Ach, halts Maul Yoda und iss dein Toast!"

Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht mehr ein. Wer meine ehrliche Meinung hören will: 1.080.000.000.000.000 Tonnen Bullshit. Was für Jedis... Arbeitsplätze kann man auch anders schaffen. Den Links dazu bin ich jetzt nicht gefolgt. Das ganze kann nur entweder ein riesen Hoax oder das Werk von Leuten sein, die den Schuss nicht gehört haben... (meine bescheidene Meinung ^^)

Ich stimme da MG42 zu: Es gibt so viel sinnvolles, an dem man entwickeln und forschen kann. Aber man baut einen Todesstern. Einen Todesstern... Ernsthaft?... 800.000 Jahre? Baut doch lieber Babylon 5.  Dauert sicher nur 500 Jahre. Vielleicht ist man dann technologisch so weit, dass man das Ding auch reell benutzen kann...

/edit: Mal was kritisches: Was wäre, wenn jemand wirklich den TS 100 % nachbaut inkl. dem Todesstrahl selber. Irgend ein kranker Affe wird das Ding doch auch benutzen... Man baut keine Waffen, um sie dann verstauben zu lassen. Und die Vorstellung, dass sowas vielleicht technisch irgendwann gehen sollte und irgend ein Terrorist bekommt das Teil in die Krallen. Na gute Nacht, dann ist ende mit Schönschreiben...


----------



## Verminaard (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*

So ein Todesstern ist unvergleichlich.
Babylon 5, pffffffffff

Solang die Leute nichts Schlimmes machen, is es doch in Ordnung.
Wenn sie ihre Energie in diese Projekt leiten wollen sollen sie.

Zu den Weltverbesseren, tragt doch erstmal euren Teil dazu bei, nicht immer auf die Anderen zeigen.


----------



## netheral (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Zu den Weltverbesseren, tragt doch erstmal euren Teil dazu bei, *nicht immer auf die Anderen zeigen.*


Bist du scheinbar ja auch nicht schlecht drin...

Und was heißt Weltverbesserer? Das Ding soll bewaffnet sein. Wie genau, habe ich nicht rauslesen können, aber wie kaputt alleine die Idee ist, wird es sich wohl um nichts anderes als die Kanone aus den SW Filmen handeln. Ich meine, wer an sowas wirklich glaubt, gerne, steht ihm frei, urteile ich auch nicht drüber. Aber ich halte die ganze Aktion für einen ganz großen Haufen geflügelten Bullshit mit Zuckerguss, der zu dumm zum fliegen ist und lieber singend ums Lagerfeuer hüpft, weil es nachts kälter als draußen ist.. Wie gesagt: Meine persönliche Meinung, kann jeder für sich handhaben, wie er möchte.

Naja, aber warum eigentlich nicht? Vielleicht kommen ja auch die Borg und wir können sie damit wegpusten. Aber nur, wenn die nicht mit den Schatten kollaborieren, die von Darth Vader angeführt werden und zufällig zu viel Volksmusik aus dem Hyperfunk gehört haben - also durchaus ein Grund da ist, uns hier mal den Saft abzustellen. OK, dann stehen die Chancen 1:10000, aber es gibt noch eine Chance. Wenn es an dem Tag aber auch noch zum Ablaufen des Maya-Kalenders kommt, dann haben wir hier eine intergalaktische Raumschlacht, gegen die die Schlacht gegen den Todesstern im Film aussieht wie eine Cocktail-Party im Kindergarten.

Eigentlich braucht man hier gar nicht über das Thema zu diskutieren: Diesen Todesstern wird es eh nie geben. Außer in einem verdammt guten Song von "Before The Dawn" und den guten alten SW Filmen. 
Soll nicht wieder ein neuer SW Teil gedreht werden? Könnte ja auch gut eine ausgetüftelte Werbeaktion sein, die dafür sorgt, dass die Kinokassen zur Weltpremiere schön heißlaufen.

Und nein, sorry, ich kann dieses ganze Vorhaben, wenn es denn tatsächlich irgendwo ernst gemeint sein sollte, nicht für voll nehmen nehmen, es ist in meinen Augen einfach zu absurd und genzdebil.


----------



## Julian1303 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*



DarkMo schrieb:


> die können doch fordern wie se wollen, aber wie wollen sie das umsetzen? lass es 100 millionen starwars fans geben - das wird scho viel sein ^^ - dann müsste immernoch jeder... jetz gehts gerechne los ^^
> 
> millionen hat 6 stellen, billiarden hat 15, wenn ich ned falsch lieg. also 850.(15-6 0en)/100 = 850.000.000.000/100 = 8.500.000.000 -> also 8,5 milliarden? höhö. müsste also jeder 8 einhalb milliarden aufbringen, damit das teil erstma finanzierbar is. und danach brauchense immernoch diese 800.000 jahre zum fördern der rohstoffe ^^ schlauer wärs da doch, die "ausbeutung" des weltalls finanziell zu unterstützen. also schiffe bauen, zu monden und dem asteroiden gürtel schicken und dort die rohstoffe abbauen lassen. damit dann wiederrum kohle verdienen, die rohstoff-produktion ankurben und damit die 800 tausend jahre verkürzen - und nebenher andere etwaiige versorgungsengpässe stopfen ^^
> 
> naja, alles in allem einfach unrealistisch.


 
Also das mit dem Todesstern ist und bleibt Schwachsinn. Nicht realisierbar. Eher vernichtet sich die Menschheit selbst vor Profitgier.
Aber mit dem Rohstoffabbau im All, dafür existieren schon Pläne. Vielen ist die begrenzte Menge unserer irdischen Ressourcen bewußt. Auch wenn da noch viel SciFi drin steckt, auf N24 bzw n-tv kommen öfter interessante Berichte was solche Themen angeht. Es gibt eine Firma die konkrete Pläne hat Asteroiden und dergleichen auszubeuten, deren Rohstoffe abzubauen. Einzig an der heiklen Umsetzung was die Landung auf solchen Brocken betrifft sind die sich noch nicht ganz schlüssig. Aber das Thema ist nicht wirklich neu. Den Mond zu plündern ist auch ein Gedanke, jedoch hält die Rotation des Mondes bekanntlich unsere Erdachse stabil, beeinflusst maßgeblich das Wetter. Wenn da was schief geht kann das fatale Folgen für das Leben hier haben.
Aber an für sich sind solche Sachen schon immer sehr interessant anzuschauen, man kann gespannt sein was die Forschung und Entwicklung in Zukunft noch Alles auf die Beine stellt.


----------



## Xtreme RS (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*

- 800.000 Jahre für Material + Bauzeit
- 852.000.000.000.000.000 US-Dollar kosten

Ich dachte erst es geht um Stuttgart 21 und den Berliner Flughafen. 

Aber böse Zungen behaupten der Todesstern wäre zuerst fertig!


----------



## Wortakrobat (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*

Das ist so herrlich - ick würde es unterstützen denn dann wird endlich mal was "sinnvolles"  gebaut - und besser als noch zwanzig Stealth-Bomber ists obendrein... Wobei ich glaube das unser Planet dann ja auch um einiges leichter werden würde wenn das Ding abhebt, mal abgesehen von dem unheimlichen Schub der unsere Erde ins sonstewo befördern würde.. Somit lieber die Erde mit ner Blechhülle versehen, nen Triebwerk basteln und gleihc mit nem ganzen Planeten reisen an statt hier nen Todesstern zu bauen... Goot wie sinnlos...


----------



## facehugger (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*



Wortakrobat schrieb:


> Wobei ich glaube das unser Planet dann ja auch um einiges leichter werden würde wenn das Ding abhebt, mal abgesehen von dem unheimlichen Schub der unsere Erde ins sonstewo befördern würde


Also ich würde ja eher (wenn) so ein Ding gleich im All bauen...

Gruß


----------



## Wortakrobat (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*



facehugger schrieb:


> Also ich würde ja eher (wenn) so ein Ding gleich im All bauen...
> 
> Gruß


 
Das ist dann quasi das "Contra-CO² Programm" von facehugger... alles schön mit Millionen kleinen Raketen ins All jagen... höhö


----------



## facehugger (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*



Wortakrobat schrieb:


> Das ist dann quasi das "Contra-CO² Programm" von facehugger... alles schön mit Millionen kleinen Raketen ins All jagen... höhö


Du scheinst nicht recht verstanden zu haben, worauf ich hinauswill... Es wäre so betrachtet, einfach nur logisch. Aber da dieses "Projekt" eh hirnverbrannt ist, braucht man (n) sich eigentlich auch nicht die Birne zu zermartern, wie es zu realisieren wäre!

Gruß


----------



## Wortakrobat (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*

Verstanden schon, aber wer weiß ob ich das so wahr haben wollte? Und ja die Weltraumhäfen hat uns Star Trek und Co. ja schließlich gelehrt... 

Ach meinst nicht das die das realisieren, ich dachte... hmm...dabei wqollt ich doch so gerne Todessternbewohner sein


----------



## facehugger (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*



Wortakrobat schrieb:


> Ach meinst nicht das die das realisieren, ich dachte... hmm...dabei wqollt ich doch so gerne Todessternbewohner sein


Da zitiere ich mal Obi Wan: "Nur in deinen kühnsten Träumen, mein sehr junger Padawan"...

Gruß


----------



## sinthor4s (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*

Ich wär ja dafür das sie erstmal klein mit einem Sternenzerstörer anfangen... 
Dann kommen wir auch mal aus unserem kleinen Orbit weg und brauchen keine 15 Minuten um Sicht auf einen Mond zu bekommen...


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*

Die Allianz schlägt übrigens zurück: Crowdfunding Rebel Alliance X-Wing Squadron by Simon Kwan — Kickstarter


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*

Die können doch den Mond mit Stahl verkleiden, und da eh grad Karneval ist fällt es den außerirdischen Invasoren bestimmt nicht auf


----------



## Softy (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*



Wortakrobat schrieb:


> Das ist dann quasi das "Contra-CO² Programm" von facehugger... alles schön mit Millionen kleinen Raketen ins All jagen... höhö



Also so rein hypothetisch: Das Ding könnte man, wenn dann eh nur im All zusammenschustern. Oder wie willst Du das Teil dazu bringen, die Erdanziehung zu überwinden? Mit einer Anti-Gravitationsblase rund um den Todesstern? 

Außerdem wäre das etwas peinlich, wenn das Ding dann nicht abhebt


----------



## Wortakrobat (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*



Softy schrieb:


> Also so rein hypothetisch: Das Ding könnte man, wenn dann eh nur im All zusammenschustern. Oder wie willst Du das Teil dazu bringen, die Erdanziehung zu überwinden? Mit einer Anti-Gravitationsblase rund um den Todesstern?
> 
> Außerdem wäre das etwas peinlich, wenn das Ding dann nicht abhebt


 
Ich wär ja quasi sowieso für beamen... wenn das eine möglich ist, ist es auch das andere... 

Na bis in 800.000 Jahren werden wir wohl endlich einen Antrieb erfunden haben das es möglich ist diese zu überwinden, sofern bis dahin der besagte Todesstern nciht von nem Asteroiden oder sonstewas inklusive Erde zerfetzt wurde..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*

Man könnte ja auch die Weltjahresproduktion an Heliumballons nutzen oder die Jahrevorkommen an Schwarzpulver?
Ob sich dort jemals jemand mit einer Machbarkeitsstudie befaßt hat? Vielleicht wäre es ja einfacher irgendwo einen neuen Erdtrabanten zu bauen


----------



## bofferbrauer (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Die Allianz schlägt übrigens zurück: Crowdfunding Rebel Alliance X-Wing Squadron by Simon Kwan — Kickstarter



Was kommt als nächstes? Eine Tie Fighter Staffel zum schutze des Todessternes? Oder gar Tie Interceptor? Einen Sternzerstörer oder gar einen Supersternezerstörer? Oder nebenbei mal den Millenium Falken? 
Von einer eigenen Klonkriegerarmee mal ganz zu schweigen


----------



## Drizztly (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Crowd-Funding für Todesstern*

Also so ein Todestern wäre doch ein cooles Spielzeug... 

Ich melde mich dann freiwillig für den Dienst in der Sturmtruppe!


----------

